# Natural based Shampoo and Conditioner?



## Melissa Van Dijk (Dec 7, 2016)

Has anybody ever tried a natural based shampoo and conditioner? I like trying some out but I don't no anything about a good product...

if you have tried some could you please tell me which one you used?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 8, 2016)

John Masters is a great natural brand for shampoo and conditioner. Not sure if they sell it outside of the US though. Melvita is a great natural brand sold in Europe.


----------



## angela17 (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone know where to buy just pure shampoo with the Nettle extract? I am having trouble finding it.


----------



## 5ft2Under (Dec 15, 2016)

I like using products from Lush. It is a little bit on the pricy side, but everything is natural and really good for your hair and skin.


----------



## maryware77 (Dec 22, 2016)

You cannot find a completely natural hair care products especially shampoo and conditioners. However, I know about the one which is GKhair sulfates free shampoos and conditioners. So far in my experience, they are amongst the best ones because they didn't do any harm to me, at-least.


----------



## angela17 (Dec 26, 2016)

You can't buy completely natural shampoo, but you can make it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are tons of diy shampoo recipes with different vitamins that benefit your hair.


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 30, 2017)

Dr Organics uses a combination of bioactive, organic and natural ingredients, such as Argan oil, Manuka Honey and Aloe Vera to get your hair clean and soft.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Mar 24, 2020)

I think it' would be very cool for the those people who are looking for natural products to take care of thie hairs could very cool and useful I would love to have it ...


----------



## komal (May 6, 2020)

You can use reetha, it acts as a natural conditioner and have great results. P.S : avoid contact it with eyes.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 11, 2020)

I would like to try Aesop one day.


----------



## Dazie (Jan 4, 2021)

This is a really interesting post to me. 
I have other questions as a result.
I know that phosphates are not very good for hair but I wonder if there are other reasons for going to a more natural blend? Is it really necessary? I mean as much research as there is on hair you would think the shampoo chemists would know what is right or wrong. Perhaps, the non-organic products are better? I just don't know!
Does anyone have an opinion in this regard?


----------

